# Boromir is HOT!



## Uminya (Aug 13, 2002)

Who else thinks Boromir is the most mis-understood stud-muffin to ever grace the face of Arda? Come on! Speak up! 

*drools over his picture of Sean Bean*


----------



## Aerin (Aug 13, 2002)

Ya know, I would have sworn the name "stud muffin" belonged to another... no, wait, that's "stud biscuit"..... 

*Puts on best psychiatrist voice*
Is there something you'd like to share, Ciryaher...?

*Grins in a decidedly wickedly evil fashion*


----------



## Uminya (Aug 13, 2002)

I'd like to share a bedroll with Boromir


----------



## Aerin (Aug 13, 2002)

That's it!
*takes away all pictures of Sean Bean from Cir for two weeks*
You're grounded!


----------



## Arathin (Aug 13, 2002)

*Can't stop laughing* Ciryaher......... and Boromir......... Ugh!!!! Such bad imagery...... *grins evilly* Well I would tell you all how much I like Sean Bean, but then Cir will skin me for having bad thoughts about HIS MAN!!!!!

Oh the horror!!!!!

Oh the insanity!!!!

Oh the............




Political Incorrectness of it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talierin (Aug 14, 2002)

*cough* umm....... cir......love you man...... but you should think   and not Boromir....... just a thought.......


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

Ah Tal, is someone hinting to Cir about some.....thing? Do you have something you have to tell us? Don't worry. We're all friends here. We won't judge you..... *giggles*


----------



## Aerin (Aug 14, 2002)

*Whispers to Tal*
Do you think we should tell him Boromir dies in the movie? Or would that break his heart?


----------



## Uminya (Aug 14, 2002)

No, he didn't die! He just pretended to die and moved in with ME! *grins deviantly*


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

Hmrrmmmm....... of course he did, Cir...... *giggle* Yes, that is what he did..... *snicker* exactly.... what.. he.. did....... *bursts out laughing and rolls around on the floor*


----------



## Talierin (Aug 14, 2002)

*looks about cautiously and whispers in arathin's ear* Shh... it's a private joke between him and I...


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

*snickers* yeah, whatever you say. *giggle, cough, giggle*


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 14, 2002)

Cir....I think you may be confused by Sean Bean's pretty long hair. Or maybe it is the horn that attracts you. 

*shudders* 

OK...I'm grossing myself out now!


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

*screams in terror* AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No!!!! Not the 






HORN OF GONDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *gasp of shear terror*


----------



## Aerin (Aug 14, 2002)

*Aerin runs up to Elbereth and proceeds to whap her several times*

Get your mind out of the gutter, you 'orrible person!

*Aerin provides a ladder*

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
"Is that long enough?"


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't know, Aerin. I think it is too late for us. Save yourself!!!! or to semi-quote, "Fly, You Fool"


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 14, 2002)

Hmmm...I don't know Aerin....I kind of like the gutter. I don't think I will be needing that latter thank you!

What other dirty things can I think of...*ponders evily*


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

Just don't go thinkin about me! As that seems to be the direction of this thread.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes, the gutter is a good place...NOW STAY ON TOPIC! This is for Boromir admiring only


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 14, 2002)

"DARN!!! BUT I DON'T LIKE BOROMIR!!!"


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

ah i see now. getting all wonky and possesive, are we? Well no more Sean kissing for you then. We don't want another crazy My Preciousssssss, gollum, freak running around.

besides, do you really want us admiring your man?


----------



## Aerin (Aug 14, 2002)

Gutter's ok as long as I get to lead the conversation there.  

Boromir wasn't all that bad..... *grins*


----------



## Beorn (Aug 14, 2002)

I should add an option: 'When I think of Boromir, I say 'Not again!''


----------



## Adrastea (Aug 14, 2002)

May we have another option for the poll??

Or should I say *We Neeeed another option for the poll!!!!!!*

I don't think any of the answers above tell what I think of Boromir.

Yes maybe he is a bit cute but I don't have a total obsession with him. And I am not an air head bimbo who is totally fallen for Orlando bloom looks. So where does that put me???? (and I have read the books)


----------



## Kementari (Aug 14, 2002)

*steps away making no sudden movements* Boromir is cute...but ewwww this thread is gross!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 14, 2002)

He was hot in the movie. I just couldn't understand why he and Aragorn were always sweaty looking, but no one else was. Men must naturally produce more heat than the other races.


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 14, 2002)

Perhaps they were sweating because they were so HOT!!  

rolleyes: ...OK OK...lame joke...but I couldn't help myself)


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 14, 2002)

Yesterday I was talking to a friend about Borimir, and he said some stuff that made sense. 
Why do people hat e Borimir? There is nothing wrong with him. He fell to the power of the ring like any of us would, and later felt bad for it. He then slayed over twenty orcs, and took many arrows to the cheast just for the hobbits. And he told Aragorn about what he had done, and apologised many times. Over all I see him as a very respectable man. The only reason he wanted the ring was to save his people and take down sauron! I just don't think people have just cause to hate him.


DWARF LORD


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 14, 2002)

He did what any other man would have done in the same situation. The temptation to wield the ultimate weapon against Sauron was too great for anyone to pass on.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 14, 2002)

Exactly Gamil. I have had many people tell me they just don't like him. I used to be like that until i re read LOTR and got to the dying scene. I felt sad for him. That's not to mention him in the movie. I think that the Borimir character was wonderfully portrayed. His acting made me warm up to barimir even more. In a none gay type of way though. Not that there is anything wrong with being gay. Whatever, I said my peace.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Uminya (Aug 14, 2002)

You people are completely missing the point of this thread. It's a parody on all the Legolas/Orlando Bloom threads that have been popping up everywhere.

For Eru's sake, have some fun, people


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh, I see. very interesting. You mad eit seem rather seroius to me!


DWARF LORD


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 14, 2002)

I started out on the right track. I said that you could tell that Boromir and Aragorn were really hot because they were always sweating.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 14, 2002)

*watches the Graph Kludge walk in*


----------



## Uminya (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes, the masses have spoken!


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 14, 2002)

Put me down for an' I love Boromir' award, although I have to admit, that stems from from my long time 'lust afar' with Sean Bean!
Btw can I lust after Aragorn too? or are we only allowed one at a time?


----------



## Arathin (Aug 14, 2002)

Did you make that? It shows. 

Btw, I love the pac-tolkien avvy. where did you get it?


----------



## Adrastea (Aug 15, 2002)

I know Cir..I was just having my own fun.

And Confusticated the first reason you said.


----------



## Arathin (Aug 15, 2002)

*hearts pacman, tolkien, and boromir   * anything else i heart???


----------



## EverEve (Aug 20, 2002)

I love Boromir! You kidding me! My thoughts just kept wandering to him, and only him, every time I watched that movie. And do yall _know_ just how many times I've seen that movie? Especially since I got the DVD!


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 21, 2002)

BORIMIR? He's ok i guess, but i don't really like him sorry Cir. You can have him. Go ahead...really i insist.....take him...


----------



## EverEve (Aug 21, 2002)

let me guess...you like one of the hobbits..maybe? You know what Cir, I think you and I are gonna have to fight over Boromir


----------



## ReadWryt (Aug 21, 2002)

I think we are missing a point here...it's not just the mental image of what Cir would do with Boromir...it's the scary thoughts about Cir and Boromir's CORPSE that are bothering ME...


----------



## Khamul (Aug 21, 2002)

Ack, evil thought RW. Reminds me of a band though....


----------



## Uminya (Aug 21, 2002)

RW...stop listening to Rob Zombie's "House of 1000 Corpses"!

And I'll fight you tooth, nail, and axe, EverEve! As far as Boromir goes *grins evilly* "If you want him, come and claim him!"


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 22, 2002)

its not like i LIKE one of the hobbits.....its just that they are better then borimir. SORRY!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 22, 2002)

Yeah, why would you want a man when you can have someone that is half his height, has hairy feet, eats all the time, and is overweight.


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 22, 2002)

HAHA Ya right!! I Like them because they are so honest and simple....i dont look at height or how much hair a hobbit has....i look on the inside..


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 22, 2002)

ACK!!!!! Sorry, but I... I can't exactly even THINK of refering to LOTR charectors as HOT..... I dunno..... it seems.... INSULTING, somehow ..... 
*Oh, and Borimir is aaaaaaall for you guys.  don't get me wrong, I love 'im. I love 'em all!


----------



## EverEve (Aug 22, 2002)

Cir you'll never beat me! My love for Boromir is WAY too strong, even for you to beat!


----------



## EverEve (Aug 22, 2002)

Well Elrond was pretty hot...but ya'll are forgetting about Gandalf and Saruman...some people like them mature!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 22, 2002)

OMG, *note to self, from now on I read ENTIRE threads BEFORE posting in them.*


----------



## EverEve (Aug 22, 2002)

Call me Eve..please. My full name sounds to formal.  You mean you dont like Christopher Lee?!?! I guess I can see Elrond as being hot....maybe...sometime...in the future


----------



## EverEve (Aug 22, 2002)

I had hoped you would catch my sarcasm...oh well..i dont usually catch anyone elses either, so i cant say anything..i thought you were joking about that whole elrond thing...he's just not my kind of guy.


----------



## Arathin (Aug 23, 2002)

Well this thread is definately amusing and entertaining. Cir, I don't think you knew what you were getting into when you started it, or.... actually I bet you did and that is why you started it.  

Well I know some people who truely love Elrond and think he is hot, though I personally don't. But he was the perfect Elrond. I kept waiting for "Mr. Baggins" but alas it never came.  

And Boromir is most Hottest, but Cir can have him. *giggle* And trust me, no one will ever take the thing that Cir wants. I tried to get Boromir from him, but Cir just has too much prowlness for me. 

*note* last comment was sarcastic to the max!!!


----------

